# eclipse installed, splashscreen only shows, disappears



## rdtindsm (Feb 22, 2009)

I have started learning Java, and to that end downloaded eclipse. A section in the source forge tutorial covered stepping into Java source, so I downloaded what I thought was the correct version, although it was mostly a guess as to which the correct version was, and a duh moment because I had already followed the tutorial and had stepped into Java source. Didn't need any more resources.

I specified the new download as the JRE and started getting err messages, and of course I had already removed what seemed to be the older source. I'm not sure I can reconstruct everything I did, but upshot is that when I tried to open Eclipse this morning, the spash screen showed for a brief moment, then disappeared. Task manager shows eclipse is running, but there is no icon on the task bar and no open window.

I thought that perhaps I had removed the proper jre, and that it was installed with the eclipse package, so I reinstalled eclipse. The JRE was reinstalled, but Eclipse still won't open.

Any ideas what I might have done.

Vista home premium 32 bit os.

What I now have in my Java directory is
jdk 1.6.0_12
jre 1.6.01 (which should be the jre associated with eclipse)
jre6


----------

